# Timing belt



## Tdipwr (Dec 16, 2018)

Ok so I have a 14 cruze diesel the first timing belt was done around 141,xxx and I’m now at 279,xxx.I’m going to order a good belt kit and do it myself this time. I’ve read on here no special tools are required is that the case? I’ve done many belts on my vw diesels over the years so I’m familiar with the job.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Check out youtube for some good videos.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Tdipwr said:


> Ok so I have a 14 cruze diesel the first timing belt was done around 141,xxx and I’m now at 279,xxx.I’m going to order a good belt kit and do it myself this time. I’ve read on here no special tools are required is that the case? I’ve done many belts on my vw diesels over the years so I’m familiar with the job.


I mean besides the cam lock tool, e-socket set, t-socket set, and the obvious basic wrenches and 3/8 socket set. I just did my belt last month but on the 1.8L gas engine. I’m not sure if the diesel is the same.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Coming from a 1.8l gas I did mine with no special tools. I took a marker to copy the timing marks from belt to belt. Upon installing I just had to man handle the cam gear back into time as with out the lock it'll rotate a bit


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Tdipwr said:


> Ok so I have a 14 cruze diesel the first timing belt was done around 141,xxx and I’m now at 279,xxx.I’m going to order a good belt kit and do it myself this time. I’ve read on here no special tools are required is that the case? I’ve done many belts on my vw diesels over the years so I’m familiar with the job.


I recommend getting the crank/cam locking set from Amazon. They are like $35 or $40 but WELL worth it in my opinion. Sometimes the belt can be stubborn and requires pulling and tugging and the last thing you want is to freewheel the cam/crank though many here have done it. When I did mine, having cam/crank locked in place gave me a ton more confidence to get as aggressive as I needed to get the belt on (which was needed). I even saw the engine was slightly out of time and was able to get it back in place when I did it. Without the tool, you could be a tooth or more off out of time and never know it.

Even buying the tool, you are saving several hundred bucks doing this yourself.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 5, 2016)

I’ve done 2 timing belts on my 2014 diesel and haven’t used the crank lock tool. If you follow the video below you shouldn’t have any problems.


----------



## mwswarrior (Jul 3, 2015)

I did mine last winter. Didn't use the locking tool because you end up taking it off anyway to get the belt on. I did, however, use the inspection port on the top to ascertain/confirm TDC and timing before I started it. About 12K miles since and it runs beautifully. Here's the link to the kit I used: Timing Belt Kit (Cruze Gen1)

IDParts has about everything you'll need to keep your Cruze Diesel working great. I use them for parts on my 2.8L Diesel Colorado as well.


----------

